# Pixel art!



## strata8 (Aug 22, 2008)

I made some 8-bit tiles, and then arranged them:






And yes, I did make all the tiles! (including the transparent water) I made them mostly in UAPaint, but I also made a one in MSPaint and two in Fireworks.

These are all the tiles I've made:






















I haven't made a cliff edge tile because I usually just add the black border when I put them together.

What do you think?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool, they look pretty good.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 22, 2008)

i suck at pixel art. i frustrates me so much being locked to a grid


----------



## strata8 (Aug 22, 2008)

I've made another, extended one (again, all the tiles and sprites are by me):


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks cool! What program do you use?


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 22, 2008)

Those are really nice.

Ill have to try out that UApaint,Ive got it on my DS but never use it.


----------



## sphere9 (Aug 22, 2008)

wow that's amazing.


are there any good programs for doing this on pc?


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 22, 2008)

You could try microsoft paint, or paint.net (using it right now), or maybe photoshop.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 22, 2008)

I prefer Illustrator. I've done MANY pixel art pieces using Illustrator. Theres a wonderful little tool in terms of turning on the background grid, turning on "Stap to grid" and making a box, you can just copy and paste the boxes, and the fit right in place. As a matter of fact, here's one of me i did.

Its a screen cap of a piece i'm working on, so excuse the extra crap on the side.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 22, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I've made another, extended one (again, all the tiles and sprites are by me):



Cute... a little too cute!


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks cool. Good job.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 23, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I prefer Illustrator. I've done MANY pixel art pieces using Illustrator. Theres a wonderful little tool in terms of turning on the background grid, turning on "Stap to grid" and making a box, you can just copy and paste the boxes, and the fit right in place. As a matter of fact, here's one of me i did.



Wouldn't that be harder? In Fireworks I just zoom in until the transparency grid matches the resolution, and use the pencil tool from there. I couldn't imagine assembling little boxes, and drawing them one by one.

It's also really easy to assemble tiles in Fireworks thanks to it's 'object' system, as opposed to the 'layer' system that most image editors (such as Photoshop, GIMP, Paint.NET) use.


----------



## Akoji (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah but pixel art in vectors! Can be resized like he want


----------



## WildWon (Aug 26, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a breeze in Illustrator. Because each box is the same size, when i say copy/paste, i mean hold Option and use the arrows. its like drawing one point at a time. And its soooo quick. Awesome fun.


----------

